# Columbia Firebolt "Cyclops"



## Duchess (Sep 29, 2019)

Built this for the RRB build off. Converted to 6 speed freewheel and rear disc brake. "Firebolt" decal, thunderbolts, and head tube decals all retroreflective tape. I wanted something jumping through these LED rings, but rockets and things didn't seem to fit. Then I tried to think of something that had to do with a firebolt. Firebolt > thunderbolt > Zeus' thunderbolts were forged by a cyclops. That's how I ended up with a stylized flying cyclops with thunderbolt arms. It needs a visor to be used at night as the glare reduces visibility to nothing beyond the light rings. Very good for being seen in the day, though.


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 5, 2019)

Cool bike, great light


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Feb 28, 2021)

Great idea


----------

